#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Overbelasten van één kabel van een trek?

## rinus bakker

Wanneer er in een voorstelling een zware last zodanig ongelukkig 'onverdeeld' aan de trek terecht komt, dat misschien niet de hele trek te zwaar wordt belast, maar er wel een of meer kabels inzitten die niet meer de vereiste veiligheidsfactor van 10:1 halen, noem je dat dan toch ook overbelasten?
Of geldt zoiets alleen voor overschreiden van de toelaatbare maximale last gelijkmatig verdeelde last op de gehele trek?
Wie kan zijn menig hierover met ons delen?

----------


## Zinzi

hoi rinus
Bij ons in de schouwburg (nijmegen) is er per trek aangegeven wat de totale verdeelde last mag zijn. Tevens is er aangegeven wat de maximale puntlast mag zijn binnen de kabels, en op de uitkraging van de trek.

met vriendelijke groet,
Zinzi Kemper

----------


## rinus bakker

> is er per trek aangegeven wat de totale verdeelde last mag zijn. Tevens is er aangegeven wat de maximale puntlast mag zijn binnen de kabels, en op de uitkraging van de trek.



Hallo Zinzi,
1. Maximale totaal toelaatbare verdeelde last over de gehele trek.
2. Maximale toelaatbare puntlast tussen twee kabels.
3. Maximale toelaatbare puntlast op puntje uitkraging 
en niet 
4. de toelaatbare puntlast onder één staalkabel?
 Dat lijkt me sterk.
Wat voor trekken hebben jullie?

Maar wat mag er in al die genoemde gevallen dan worden aangebracht?
En hoe worden die grenswaarden dan gecontroleerd?

----------

